# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  واسه دیپ مجدد بیچاره شدم

## Safa021

سلام به همه...من از تهران هستم..الان زنگ زدم مدرسه بزرگسالان آیت الله سعیدی میدون قزوین منطقه 11...میگم فارغ‌التحصیل رشته ریاضی هستم..میگه باید اول تو شهریور سال بعد تغییر رشته بدی بعد باید دیپلم بگیری و بعدش پیش تجربی رو بگذرونی ...وگرنه دیپ مجدد همینجوری نمیشه تو دی ماه...گفت بهت اطلاعات غلط دادن...آقا درسته این موضوع؟ ؟؟.باید از ریاضی برم تجربی؟؟؟...اگه اینجوریه بدبخت شدم که....کمک کنید بابا

----------


## khaan

یارو هیچی از دیپلم مجدد سرش نمیشه. شما با اطلاعات متفرقه کاری نداشته باش
شما گواهی موقت دیپلم + خلاصه وضعیت نمرات متوسطه ( اون برگه آ-4) رو میبری بخش متوسطه در اداره آموزش پرورش اونها تطبیق میزنن و زیرش شیوه نامه اجراییش رو مینویسن و بعدش میبری مدرسه بزرگسالان. 
مسئولین مدرسه مثل دفتردار و مشاور و ... هیچی نمیدونن یه بارم آئین نامه ها رو نخوندن همون معلم ها هستن که برای چند تومن حقوق بیشتر دارن به عنوان مشاور و دفتردار اضافه کاری میکنن.

----------


## Safa021

فقط برای 3 سال روبرو درسته؟؟؟؟پیش رو که نمیخوان؟ ؟؟.........گواهی موقت رو گم کردم پارسال داداش از کجا بگیرم دوباره؟؟؟همون مدرسه قبلی؟؟؟......وضعیت نمرات متوسطه پیش دانشگاهی که لازم نیست؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

گواهی موقت المثنی صادر نمیشه بهشون بگی گم کردم شایدکارتو راه بندازن بدون اون. از پیش دانشگاهی چیزی لازم نیست. فقط حواست باشه که پیش رو تموم نکرده باشی و بخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری احتمالا اجازه ندن بهت.

----------


## Dayi javad

شاید اونا فک کردن که تو مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نداری که این حرفو زدن !

----------


## Safa021

> گواهی موقت المثنی صادر نمیشه بهشون بگی گم کردم شایدکارتو راه بندازن بدون اون. از پیش دانشگاهی چیزی لازم نیست. فقط حواست باشه که پیش رو تموم نکرده باشی و بخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری احتمالا اجازه ندن بهت.


آره من که پیش رو تموم کردم خرداد امسال...شاید راه بندا زن. ..به یارو گفتم تموم کردم و فارغ‌التحصیل هستم...اما گفت باید سال بعد شهریور تغییر رشته بدی و پیش تجربی بخونی...اما زنگ زدم آموزش و پرورش گیر نداد بهم و چیز خاصی نگفت...حالا موندم مدرک دیپلمم کجاس...نمرات و مدرک دیپ رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟؟؟مدرسه خودم!!!؟؟؟..به نظرتو اگه نبرم مدرک دیپ و نمرات رو قبول نمیکنن؟؟؟؟......آموزش و پرورش گفت دیپ مجدد به ما ربطی نداره و به من گفت کلا برو مدرسه بزرگسالان...حضوری هم برم به نظر تو؟؟؟

----------


## khatte2

الان من فیزیک پیش رو شرکت نکردم و هنوز پاسش نکردم نمیتونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم ???

----------


## Safa021

> شاید اونا فک کردن که تو مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نداری که این حرفو زدن !


پیش رو که تموم کردم...مگه تموم نکرده نباشی نمیشه دیپ مجدد بگیری ؟؟؟؟...فقط دیفرانسیل رو فک نکنم قبول شده باشم...هنوز نمیدونم این رو....چیکار کنم پس؟؟؟؟

----------


## Safa021

> با عرض معذرت ولی دیپلم مجدد ک.سخولی محضه


چرا داداش ؟؟؟؟..وقتی معدلت پایین باسه شه چه قدر هم که بالا بزنی که توی این کنکور ا محضه بالا بزنی....باز هم از معدل بالاها عقبی...من که فارغ هستم خیلی خوبه

----------


## magicboy

> چرا داداش ؟؟؟؟..وقتی معدلت پایین باسه شه چه قدر هم که بالا بزنی که توی این کنکور ا محضه بالا بزنی....باز هم از معدل بالاها عقبی...من که فارغ هستم خیلی خوبه


چنده نمراتت داش

----------


## Safa021

> چنده نمراتت داش


امتحانات کتبی سوم مشکلاتی واسم پیش اومد...افتضاح. ..معدل کتبی ریاضیم 12.56...هر چقدر هم بالا بزنم کنکور رو باز عقلم داداش...فقط دیپ مجدد میمونه..که اونم مدرسه بزرگسالان منو به شک انداخت...چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## daniad

> امتحانات کتبی سوم مشکلاتی واسم پیش اومد...افتضاح. ..معدل کتبی ریاضیم 12.56...هر چقدر هم بالا بزنم کنکور رو باز عقلم داداش...فقط دیپ مجدد میمونه..که اونم مدرسه بزرگسالان منو به شک انداخت...چیکار کنم؟؟


زنگ بزن یه مدرسه دیگه بپرس 
کلی مدرسه بزرگسالان هست
منم یه بار رفتم یکیشون بعد بهم گفت باید بری پابان خدمت بگیری اول  :Yahoo (21):  
یه طوریم باهام حرف میزد انگار میخواست دستبند بزنه دستم ببرتم پادگان  :Yahoo (23): 
من زنگ زدم 118 گفتم شماره چند تا مدرسه بزرشسالان دولتی بده اونم داد یکی یکی زنگ زدم 
فقط دقت کن تو باید بگی میخوام به عنوان داوطلب آزاد شرکت کنم 
بعدم اینکه اون گواهی موقت لازمه 
من خودم مدارکمو بردم هنوز اونو نبردم ولی بهم گفت اگه نیاریش ثبت نام انجام نمیشه 
باید برم از مدرسه بگیرم ولی از اونجایی که 400 ت بدهکارم فعلا به خونم تشنن اونورا آفتابی نمیشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Safa021

> زنگ بزن یه مدرسه دیگه بپرس 
> کلی مدرسه بزرگسالان هست
> منم یه بار رفتم یکیشون بعد بهم گفت باید بری پابان خدمت بگیری اول  
> یه طوریم باهام حرف میزد انگار میخواست دستبند بزنه دستم ببرتم پادگان 
> من زنگ زدم 118 گفتم شماره چند تا مدرسه بزرشسالان دولتی بده اونم داد یکی یکی زنگ زدم 
> فقط دقت کن تو باید بگی میخوام به عنوان داوطلب آزاد شرکت کنم 
> بعدم اینکه اون گواهی موقت لازمه 
> من خودم مدارکمو بردم هنوز اونو نبردم ولی بهم گفت اگه نیاریش ثبت نام انجام نمیشه 
> باید برم از مدرسه بگیرم ولی از اونجایی که 400 ت بدهکارم فعلا به خونم تشنن اونورا آفتابی نمیشم


مرسی داداش...من توصیه کردم..برم بهم میدن؟؟؟چیا رو باید بگیرم دقیقا؟؟؟؟....چی بگم؟؟؟؟....میشه اطراف منطقه 11 چند تا شماره بدی؟؟..مرسی

----------


## daniad

> مرسی داداش...من توصیه کردم..برم بهم میدن؟؟؟چیا رو باید بگیرم دقیقا؟؟؟؟....چی بگم؟؟؟؟....میشه اطراف منطقه 11 چند تا شماره بدی؟؟..مرسی


آره بری بهت سفت میدن  :Yahoo (23): 
ببین تو برای ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسالان برای دیپ مجدد به عنوان داوطلب آزاد اینا رو نیاز داری
کپی شناسنامه 
عکس 
گواهی دیپلم موقت 
برگه ریز نمرات 3 سال دبیرستان 
(این دو مورد بالا رو باید از مدرسه قبل بگیری ) 
برگه معافیت تحصیلی که از پلیس + 10 میگیری 
و در آخر فرم تطبیق دروس که از آموزش پرورش ناحیه مدرسه قبلیت باید بگیری ( که گه ترین مرحلشه  :Yahoo (4): )
خوب الان چکار میکنی ؟
میری میخوابی صبح زود بلند میشی چون 4 شنبس اگه انجام ندی میوفته برا شنبه هفته دیگه 
میری مدرسه قبلی اون 2 مورد که گفتم رو میگیری ( من این مرحله رو انجام ندادم نمیدونم شرایطش چیه ولی در هر حال اون 2 تا اجباریه )
بعد همونا رو بلند میکنی میبری آموزش پرورش ناحیتون بخش امتحانات یا متوسطه اگه اشتباه نکنم 
میگی میخوام داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام کنم فلان رشته و رشته قبلیم فلان بوده و فرم تطبیق میخوام و میخوام این درس و اون درس رو تطبیق بزنم یا نزنم 
بعد اونم خیلی شیک میاد برات انجام میده بعد بهت میده میری 
بعد میری مدرسه بزرگسالان مدارک که گفتم رو میبری بعد بهت یه شماره حسابی چیزی میده پولشونو واریز میکنی و ثبت نام میکنی 
حالا اینا گه گفتم خوش بینانه ترین حالت ممکن بود 
معمولا وقتی میخوای بری فرم تطبیق بگیری با یه بیسواد اوسگولی تو آموزش پرورش مواجه میشی که اینقد نفهه و میره رو اعصابت دلت میخواد بگیری .....
اگه با این حالت مواجه شدی یا باید بخش نامه مربوط به این قضیه رو براش ببری نشونش بدی یا بری آموزش پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه
یعنی تو یه پروسه 1 هفته ای رو برای کارت در نظر بگر و به امید این نباش فردا رفتی کل کارات را بیوفته 
حالا فرض میکنیم فرم تطبیق رو گرفتی 
مدرسه بزرگسالان که میری باید تاکید کنی که داوطلب آزاد (غیر حضوری ) میخوای ثبت نام کنی 
وگرنه برای حظوری واحدی 17 ت ازت میگیره که برای کل دروست شاید بیشتر از 400 ت شه :/ 
ولی داوطلب آزاد برای من هر درسی 3 ت گرفت ولی بعضی ام تو همینجا میگفتن سمت اونا واحدی 10 ت و ..
حالا مدرسه بزرگسالان از کجا پیدا کنی ؟ 
من اهوازم از منطقه 11 شما خبر ندارم 
زنگ میزنی 118 میگی شماره چند تا مدرسه بزرگسالان دولتی بهم بده میتونیم بگی مدرسه بزرگسالان دولتی تو منطقه 11 بهت بده 
ولی دقت کن که امتحانات توی همون مدرسه الزاما برگذار نمیشه و حوزه چند روز قبل امتحان مشخص میشه

----------


## khaan

> آره بری بهت سفت میدن 
> ببین تو برای ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسالان برای دیپ مجدد به عنوان داوطلب آزاد اینا رو نیاز داری
> کپی شناسنامه 
> عکس 
> گواهی دیپلم موقت 
> برگه ریز نمرات 3 سال دبیرستان 
> (این دو مورد بالا رو باید از مدرسه قبل بگیری ) 
>  برگه معافیت تحصیلی که از پلیس + 10 میگیری 
> و در آخر فرم تطبیق دروس که از آموزش پرورش ناحیه مدرسه قبلیت باید بگیری ( که گه ترین مرحلشه )
> ...


پلس+10 در کار نیست اصلا معافیتی در کار نیست چون داوطلب آزاد هست.

----------


## daniad

> پلس+10 در کار نیست اصلا معافیتی در کار نیست چون داوطلب آزاد هست.


از من که گرفتن

----------


## meh.75

واسه این چند خطی که شما نوشتی من دقیقا دو ماه و چهار روزه که اسیرشم.تو اموزش پرورش کارم کلا یکی دو ساعت بیشتر طول نکشید ولی مشکل من کلا به مدرسه بزرگسالان ختم میشد.خداروشکر بعد دو ماه دوندگی دیروز گفتن که میتونی ثبت نام کنی اما تو اخرین لحظه گفتن کدتو به یه مدسه دیگه زدن و باید بری اونجا ثبت نام کنی اونجا هم گفتن شنبه بیار ثبت نام کنیم.حالا هم باید دو ماه به این مدرسه برم و بیام و با چند تا نفهم ****** سرو کله بزنم.

*پیشنهاد میکنم اول برید مدارس بزرگسالان هر کدوم که نفهم کمتری داشت،به اموزش پرورش بگید کد اون مدرسه رو بزنن*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

یعنی این دوستمون واقعا درست میگه من سال پیش واسه این کار اقدام کردم اول باید یا مدرسه بزرگسالان بری که آشنایی داشته باشن وگرنه...... شانس من همون اول یه جایی رفتم که خدایی خیلی راحت کارمو راه انداختن کلا مشهد خیلی open

----------


## Safa021

> آره بری بهت سفت میدن 
> ببین تو برای ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسالان برای دیپ مجدد به عنوان داوطلب آزاد اینا رو نیاز داری
> کپی شناسنامه 
> عکس 
> گواهی دیپلم موقت 
> برگه ریز نمرات 3 سال دبیرستان 
> (این دو مورد بالا رو باید از مدرسه قبل بگیری ) 
> برگه معافیت تحصیلی که از پلیس + 10 میگیری 
> و در آخر فرم تطبیق دروس که از آموزش پرورش ناحیه مدرسه قبلیت باید بگیری ( که گه ترین مرحلشه )
> ...


دمت گرم...مردم از خنده باو...بستگی داره زن باشه یا نه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ........مرسی شنبه میرم...یا بعد ازمون هفته بعد

----------


## khatte2

عاقا یکی منو توجیح کنه, الان فیزیک پیش رو پاس نکردم, امتحاناش غایب شدم, نمیتونمذدیپذمجدد بگیرم؟؟


بعد تو سایت نظام وظیفه نوشته بصورت داوطلب ازاد به معنی انصراف از تحصیله و سرباز حساب میشی و این چیزا

----------


## meh.75

> عاقا یکی منو توجیح کنه, الان فیزیک پیش رو پاس نکردم, امتحاناش غایب شدم, نمیتونمذدیپذمجدد بگیرم؟؟
> 
> 
> بعد تو سایت نظام وظیفه نوشته بصورت داوطلب ازاد به معنی انصراف از تحصیله و سرباز حساب میشی و این چیزا


سوال منم همینه.4ماه بعد انصراف باید بری سربازی یعنی شامل ما هم میشه؟؟

----------


## zahra_sba

یه جایی خوندم اگه دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیری تاثیرش توکنکور ریاضی و تجربی 7درصده 
 صحت داره ؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Safa021

> یه جایی خوندم اگه دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیری تاثیرش توکنکور ریاضی و تجربی 7درصده 
>  صحت داره ؟


فور کنم 9 درصده...آره صحت داره

----------


## meh.75

> یه جایی خوندم اگه دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیری تاثیرش توکنکور ریاضی و تجربی 7درصده 
>  صحت داره ؟





> فور کنم 9 درصده...آره صحت داره


تاثیرش بین 5.2 تا 6.7درصده

----------

